
Why do webpages direct me to localised pages based on my IP address? - Tichy

======
Tichy
It annoys me to no end - I already switched back to Yahoo as my primary search
engine because Google sends me to the German page all the time. But Yahoo does
the same with their mail service (luckily I hardly ever do it).

Why? It seems like the worst idea ever! Are programmers just sitting around
thinking "let's do something really cool" and add this anti-feature? For the
record: if I wanted the german Google, I would be clever enough to type
google.DE instead of google.COM.

P.S.: I know there are ways to make Google show me the english page, but they
either involve enabling permanent cookies or typing a longer URL.

------
mattculbreth
I don't like it either. I've talked clients out of doing that and doing
something instead with some of the content in the page. Just a portion though,
not the entire thing. In my view Google should be Google.

